

Graphical representation of the top 500 supercomputers - rglovejoy
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/10187248.stm

======
cpg
Pretty cool! Check out the "By OS" button - most of the graph is Linux. Way to
go! :)

------
nopinsight
Interestingly, the vast majority of the top 500 supercomputers are owned by
countries with permanent membership in UN's security council with the
exceptions of Germany and Japan, the leaders of the Axis in WWII.

------
eagleal
Homepage Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1392181>

The other one has more comments and points

~~~
rglovejoy
Not sure why this wasn't caught when I submitted this.

~~~
gjm11
Because the URL is different in a way that looks substantial unless you happen
to know how the BBC organizes its stories. Which, as it happens, hasn't been
built into the HN software.

(It's news.bbc.co.uk/1/... versus news.bbc.co.uk/2/... which I think -- but my
recollection is hazy and my google-fu currently insufficient to check -- they
use to distinguish between "UK" and "world" versions of their site. Whether
there's any actual difference any more, I don't know. In this instance the
page content is the same each way apart from 2 characters in the URL of some
web-analytics tracking thing.)

------
alttab
IBM and Bull (Bull works almost wholly with IBM) own 100% of the super
computers marked as "classified," which are in the USA, UK, and Russia.

------
Bjoern
I found this very interesting, especially that they have powerful
supercomputers now in China.

